# Crazy Things You've Always wanted to do for Fun



## metomeya (May 29, 2013)

I thought this would be a fun thread to start.

Crazy things you've always wanted to do for fun:
I've always wanted a girl or group of girls to dare me to run outside naked and then do it.

I if I can walk around outside naked surely my social anxiety will be nothing after that 

Anyone else have these secret crazy fun thoughts? Please share for our amusement!!!


----------



## Bur (May 3, 2013)

I've always wanted to joust like a knight on horseback! :banana that is really just one item on my bucket list. I've got oodles more lol


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Paragliding. Skinny dip in a lake*. Cocaine. RV road trip with a friend.

*Doesn't sound crazy, but I have an irrational fear of snapping turtles (even when there wouldn't be any), so it is crazy to me.


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

I wanna play guitar at an outdoor show while I'm tripping.

Travel out of the country by myself and have a low budget European road trip.

Join a dance crew.


----------



## metomeya (May 29, 2013)

Bur said:


> I've always wanted to joust like a knight on horseback! :banana that is really just one item on my bucket list. I've got oodles more lol


That does sound like fun. Only I know I'll be the one hitting the ground.

@Always Starting Over - a road trip like that is SO cleansing to the soul. I did a coast to coast trip in America. It was expensive though. Next time I would have mapped out hostels to stay (even motel 8 was somewhat expensive and scary at times).


----------



## Dat Gyul (Jul 6, 2012)

Ride a elephant, but the height...


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

Shark diving!


----------



## Alygat0r (Aug 5, 2012)

Ive always wanted to join a burlesque group.


----------



## tristatejosh (Mar 10, 2013)

Be in a flash mob.


----------



## nwet96 (Apr 5, 2013)

I want to go skydiving, and I also want to buy the TIV or Dominator and take it through a tornado


----------



## metomeya (May 29, 2013)

Alygat0r said:


> Ive always wanted to join a burlesque group.


I would love to convince a girl "friend" of mine to do one while I watched. I love to see a friend throw their inhibitions away for a moment.

@tristatejosh - Most flash mobs seem corny to me. I would also like to do one only if it seemed like a cool idea to me.


----------



## Novembered (Dec 15, 2011)

Skinny dip in an underground lake. I was tempted to do it when I was in one, but my family was around lol.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Shoot paintballs or throw water bombs at clouds, swim across a river, build some huge artwork thingy.


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Yeah I always wanted to swim with sharks. I managed to get up close with a lion cub a few years ago but I'd love to get up close with an adult tiger. Oh and take more chances on things. Not think so much, just get up and do. Major road trip is another one but I'll be doing that very soon.


----------



## Lazarusx (Apr 14, 2013)

always starting over said:


> Travel out of the country by myself and have a low budget European road trip.


You should do it! It's well worth it in my experience..

Before i die i want to do a H.A.L.O jump from 30,000ft with an oxygen tank. I've tried skydiving which was amazing but this would be the ultimate thrill for me.. so expensive for civilians though.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm sure a lot of people can relate to this; when you just wanna break stuff.. 
Just smash the absolute granny out of something, anything.. 
Mindless destruction as a shameless relsease of frustrations.. :b
One time at work, I had to dismantle an old garden shed for scrap so I went all-out-psychopath with a crowbar.. Felt so good! :boogie


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

Take a lot of mushrooms.
Live in the woods.
And like others have said, skinny dipping


----------



## matthewebbert (Apr 5, 2013)

> Shark diving!


Wanna Experience it..


----------



## DiscardedHeart (Dec 29, 2012)

Grind in a bar perhaps. I wouldn't do that on normal occasion so yeah I guess that's mine.


----------



## NobuYuki (May 18, 2013)

This must be so cliche I want to travel around the world and meet people from different cultures.My biggest dream dough is to live in Japan


----------



## Spritz11 (Jan 8, 2013)

Storm chasing! Or paragliding.


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

march_hare said:


> Take a lot of mushrooms.
> Live in the woods.
> And like others have said, skinny dipping


Mushrooms are the best for camping with good weather


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> I'm sure a lot of people can relate to this; when you just wanna break stuff..
> Just smash the absolute granny out of something, anything..
> Mindless destruction as a shameless relsease of frustrations.. :b
> One time at work, I had to dismantle an old garden shed for scrap so I went all-out-psychopath with a crowbar.. Felt so good! :boogie


That's a good one. Didn't even occur to me till you mentioned it


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

always starting over said:


> That's a good one. Didn't even occur to me till you mentioned it


 :yes I keep my destructive side bottled up way too much.. :|


----------



## noscreenname (Feb 24, 2013)

I've read "on the road" a bazillion times so I would love to just get in a car and start travelling all over the U.S. meeting people and having random adventures. Sadly the fact that I am in my thirties and have a family means this will never happen. 

Even if I could my SA wouldn't allow me to get much out of it. I'd just be staring at the walls in different cities and states.


----------



## Alr (Jun 29, 2011)

Sex with a female cop


----------



## Ki99 (Oct 12, 2012)

Hug a complete stranger ^_^


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

scuba diving really deep. I also want to swim in the open water in the ocean. I want be around walls of blue water all around me that'll make me feel like a tiny, vulnerable, insignificant dot in the grand scheme of life and time. existential nightmares are fun right?


----------



## 84929 (May 10, 2012)

Novembered said:


> Skinny dip in an underground lake. I was tempted to do it when I was in one, but my family was around lol.


I always wanted to go skinny dipping. Should have done it when I had a pool set up in my backyard. Maybe some day I'll get the chance to do it


----------



## TSVM15 (Jun 4, 2013)

Travel around the world. It would be especially awesome with a good friend.
I talked with one of my college buds about it - the most we can do is Cape May but that's better than nothing.

It would also be awesome to try a language without a care about GPA or saying phrases perfectly.


----------



## TSVM15 (Jun 4, 2013)

PumpkinSeed said:


> I always wanted to go skinny dipping. Should have done it when I had a pool set up in my backyard. Maybe some day I'll get the chance to do it


Skinny dipping is fun and exhilarating. Definitely give it a shot.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

TSVM15 said:


> It would also be awesome to try a language without a care about GPA or saying phrases perfectly.


Try duolingo.com


----------



## metomeya (May 29, 2013)

noscreenname said:


> I've read "on the road" a bazillion times so I would love to just get in a car and start travelling all over the U.S. meeting people and having random adventures. Sadly the fact that I am in my thirties and have a family means this will never happen.
> 
> Even if I could my SA wouldn't allow me to get much out of it. I'd just be staring at the walls in different cities and states.


Ya, I can relate. I always imagined my ideal life would be traveling, out and about, meeting people, and getting into adventures.

I wish I really had the strength to talk to a person I see that I want to get to know better. I think the ability to befriend strangers is the key to that lifestyle. But with SA...


----------



## metomeya (May 29, 2013)

Spritz11 said:


> Storm chasing! Or paragliding.


I would love to go parasailing, but...

I would pull down my pants and "drop" something until people realize what it is.

Then they will all violently start swimming trying to get away so they don't get pooped on! 

Okay not really


----------



## Spritz11 (Jan 8, 2013)

metomeya said:


> I would love to go parasailing, but...
> 
> I would pull down my pants and "drop" something until people realize what it is.
> 
> ...


Well that was an interesting quote to get


----------



## SuzyQ12 (May 4, 2013)

I've always wanted to get up on a bridge that goes over a high way and flash the oncoming cars. That just sounds so funny.


----------



## Nymphetamine (Jun 6, 2013)

Crazy thing's huh?
-I want to take a group of friends, where formal outerwear and start dancing randomly around town =P
-Always wanted to try skydiving
-Run away from home and be a rock band groupie XDD


----------



## januarygirl (Nov 18, 2010)

Skinny dipping definitely came to mind! 
& sky diving!


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

shark diving, paragliding, hang gliding, that squirrel flying suit.. all pretty common things. I crossed sky diving off my list and cant wait to do it again, probably more but I just cant think.

Shark diving is #1 for sure though.


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

Cosplay. Never tried it though.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

-Caving/Spelunking
-Bungee Jumping
-Skydiving
-Scuba Diving


----------



## achelle92 (Feb 27, 2012)

Sky-diving even though I'm afraid of heights lol.


----------



## Lish3rs (May 5, 2013)

-FLY.
-Skydive.
-Swim with dolphins.
-Rock climb a mountain.
-Pilot aircraft from the Air force.


----------



## That random dude (Dec 21, 2012)

Skydive and if that's not to scary learn to base jump (I'd probably chicken out though)


----------



## Rosaletta (Apr 15, 2013)

Rock climbing... and ice climbing as well.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Take a trip to the dark side of the moon.

"You were a quarter of a million miles away from home though.

"Yes, you’re a long way away but the thing that most impressed me about being in lunar orbit – particularly the times when I was by myself – was that every time I came round the backside of the Moon, I got to a window where I could watch the Earthrise and that was phenomenal. And in addition to that, I got to look at the universe out there with a very different perspective and a very different way than anyone had before.

What I found was that the number of stars was just so immense. In fact I couldn’t pick up individual stars, it was like a sheet of light. I found that fascinating because it changed my ideas about how we think about the Universe.

There are billions of stars out there – the Milky Way galaxy that we’re in contains billions of stars, not just a few. And there are billions of galaxies out there. So what does that tell you about the Universe? That tells you we just don’t think big enough. To my mind that’s the whole purpose of the space programme, to figure out what that’s all about."

Interview with Al Worden,


----------



## metomeya (May 29, 2013)

*This:*


----------



## alotofnotalk (Sep 17, 2013)

vanishingpt said:


> Shark diving!


THIS!

one of my dreams:yes


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

Haha since I last posted in this thread I went skinny dipping 
Didn't take a lot of mushrooms yet, but tried some other pretty decent psychadelics, and ate a lot of non-psychoactive mushrooms including delicious chicken of the woods.
Now I just need to live in the woods and I'm complete ...


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

White water rafting I've liked the look of before. (I'd have be strapped to the raft lol) if the raft goes so would I.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Deep diving
Chill in the Devil's Swimming Pool


----------



## lampshadesonfire (Sep 22, 2013)

Oohh, there's a lot. Well, nothing too crazy, I'd prefer to steer away from extreme sporting, but a lot of overseas adventures.

- Travel around the world à la Phileas Fogg (or Michael Palin)
- Take a roadtrip through the US of A (in a Volkswagen van) 
- Try psychedelic drugs
- Teach English in a foreign country (Brazil, China, South Africa)
- Volunteer for Habitat for Humanity


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

cosmicslop said:


> Chill in the Devil's Swimming Pool


that would be nice, wouldn't mind visiting a huge waterfall like that too, i've never seen one.

i'd like to try wingsuit flying. rock climbing. urban exploration (underground train/subway systems and other off limits stuff). i'd also like to give dmt or ayahuasca a try. do a solo trip in a boat across the atlantic, go into space (yea thats never gonna happen, I can dream though).


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I exercise and sing lol


----------



## Mania (Sep 17, 2013)

Do crystal meth and LSD. I couldn't get BitCoin to work though, so I sort of neglected the idea.


----------



## rikkie (Sep 27, 2013)

Go skinny dipping. I've seen those two words so often just from scrolling through the pages, but that's not only the first thing that pops in my head but also something I honestly can't wait to do in the future.


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

Free-climb a big building in an urban setting. It's highly illegal, so I don't, but it'd be just great fun, and I'm a good climber, so I figure I'd have a good chance at not dying.


----------



## Alienated (Apr 17, 2013)

Pose naked for a art class of women


----------



## metomeya (May 29, 2013)

^ I think every guy has that fantasy

Ladies on the forum any help here?


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

renegade disaster said:


> that would be nice, wouldn't mind visiting a huge waterfall like that too, i've never seen one.
> 
> i'd like to try wingsuit flying. rock climbing. urban exploration (underground train/subway systems and other off limits stuff). i'd also like to give dmt or ayahuasca a try. do a solo trip in a boat across the atlantic, go into space (yea thats never gonna happen, I can dream though).


Underground subway exploration is definitely an interesting one. I actually saw a documentary called Undercity about a month ago about a guy going around NYC's underground areas. Pretty cool.


----------



## LimePenguin (Aug 3, 2011)

Skydiving.

If I can do that, than SA would be a papercut. (Depends how sensitive one might be to papercuts)


----------



## red3002 (Sep 11, 2013)

Everything crazy I have ever wanted to do would lead to my death. So I try to stay away.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Nothing for now. But few months back, bunch of us were quite liquored up from a bbq. Living right next to a beach, and bf having a set of golf club and bunch of golf balls, we dipped the golf balls in glow paint and we began driving them into off into the shoreline in like 1am. Awesome seeing those glowing little balls splashing into the water.



cosmicslop said:


> Underground subway exploration is definitely an interesting one. I actually saw a documentary called Undercity about a month ago about a guy going around NYC's underground areas. Pretty cool.


I have actually did one a many years back when I visited NYC, having tagged along when my friend did it with a large group. It's actually pretty creepy and dangerous. But pretty exciting and amazing how they are so many abandoned and hidden buried stations in such an old subway system.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Become a pimp


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

cosmicslop said:


> Underground subway exploration is definitely an interesting one. I actually saw a documentary called Undercity about a month ago about a guy going around NYC's underground areas. Pretty cool.


yea that's the one I saw and which got me interested.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

renegade disaster said:


> yea that's the one I saw and which got me interested.


Well, you have good taste. lol


----------



## WhyEvenBother (Jun 20, 2013)

Urban Exploration 
Noodling 
Travel to India....
live out in the wilderness for a week or more 
Skinny dip :blush
climb a cliff then jump off it 
I really just want to do that last one to say I did it... :wink


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

I fixed that.



cosmicslop said:


> Well, we both have good taste. lol


----------



## Social Reject (Oct 2, 2013)

Go backpacking all around the country.


----------



## Mcquiz (Jul 31, 2013)

Try out being a race driver.
Going on a road trip with your car without a destination.


----------



## belle102 (Jul 7, 2013)

travel the world with out any planning.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Go basejumping wearing a wingsuit in the Norweigan Fjords.
Parachuting.
Wakeboarding.
Rock Climbing.
LSD
Ride a motorcycle in the desert.
Urban exploring.
Break into a construction site and climb to the top of a building.


----------



## Thatguy55 (May 23, 2013)

Spend the night in abandoned hospital/mental hospital. I see a lot of guys here interested in urban exploration, I am too.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Interesting/surprising to see how many people are just dying to get their clothes off


----------



## yep (Mar 21, 2011)

I've always wanted to try hang-gliding.


----------



## mcgilicutty (Apr 9, 2012)

metomeya said:


> If I can walk around outside naked surely my social anxiety will be nothing after that


"But, officier, I was just using exposure therapy.


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

march_hare said:


> *Haha since I last posted in this thread I went skinny dipping *
> Didn't take a lot of mushrooms yet, but tried some other pretty decent psychadelics, and ate a lot of non-psychoactive mushrooms including delicious chicken of the woods.
> Now I just need to live in the woods and I'm complete ...


What was it like? Where you with anyone?

I'm really on the fence about weather I'd want to do that or not.

Stuff I defiantly want to do at some point:
Visit more countries. I've hardly been aboard at all.
Go to the San Diego Comic con
Go and see the Olympic games or world cup.
Go to a film premiere


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

twerk xD


----------



## Aminah (Jan 24, 2013)

skydive


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

ride down a gigantic half-pipe on a skateboard.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Ride a boat trough a storm,


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

Droidsteel said:


> What was it like? Where you with anyone?
> 
> I'm really on the fence about weather I'd want to do that or not.


Yeah I was with a group of other people I had been doing a week-long course with. 
On the last night we all drank a lot of wine and went to the beach and most people went skinny dipping. I thought when the hell am I doing to get the chance to do this again and did it ... Major contributing factors to the decision were that it was really dark and everyone was quite drunk.
It was a really great experience I've gotta say.


----------



## metomeya (May 29, 2013)

Skinny dipping = always a great time!

I still want to check out a nudist beach once. But I would like to bring some girls my age and see if they are willing to join. ;P


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

skydiving 
mope around the swamps of the amazon and see an anaconda up close n prsnal
go diving with sharks
shoot guns at a gun range


----------



## CookieCrumble (Oct 26, 2012)

Just for once not give a sjiz and run outside with some crazy fun friends and dance everywhere and hug random people and sing haha, just being totally outgoing and have crazy fun times by doing random weird stuff in public!


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

I want to go camping. Lol not really crazy though. Well for me it is. I mean I get lost easy and I'm a total wimp so aggressive wildlife would straight up own me. I don't own a gun and I don't really want to go through the registration thing. Plus I don't trust myself with a gun much

But nevertheless, I still want to go camping at least once before I die.

That's the craziest thing I want to do. Totally adventurous right


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Ride an airplane, or be airborne in general. 

Skinny dip. 

Attend a dance club.

Drink alcohol (although, probably not a wise idea considering it's bad for kidney disease and has many other adverse effects. I have curiosity about a lot of "hardcore" drugs but in the end I'm too cautious to try them). 

Attend a gay bar. 

Attend an anime or pony convention. 

Travel outside of the country, mostly backpacking.

Run away from home, school. Not just play "hooky," but actually run away from life. This one is actually not so crazy -- I've been craving this for so long. To just leave everything behind and do what I wish. 

And finally, this is a less serious one, but still "crazy" because it's rather wavery against my beliefs -- hire a prostitute. O_O


----------



## Mochyn (Jan 6, 2014)

Drugs, I'm waiting until I turn 70 to try heroin and cocaine, got to do something with my twilight years and I don't fancy lawn bowls.

Learn to ride a motorbike, I'm not very safe on a bike with pedals, so for me that's a crazy thing to want to do.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Rob a bank.


----------



## LetsBeReal (Jan 20, 2014)

Outdoor sex. Not in front of people but just outdoor in a vacant field.


----------



## metomeya (May 29, 2013)

How about sex on the beach?

I think the trick is to do it standing up and naked. 

Don't want sand in those cracks!


----------



## LetsBeReal (Jan 20, 2014)

metomeya said:


> How about sex on the beach?
> 
> I think the trick is to do it standing up and naked.
> 
> Don't want sand in those cracks!


I've had it on one of those hard Asian Bamboo mats that you might be able to find in your city's china town. No sand in my crack nor hers. Do it at night when the beach if foggy, it's less noticeable.


----------



## Wanderer91 (Nov 16, 2012)

going to a nude beach, wearing extra layer of clothing! Ill bring my beach ball and everything.


----------



## Testsubject (Nov 25, 2013)

Coitus


----------



## metomeya (May 29, 2013)

Funny how a forum about "social anxiety" has a ton of members dying to run around butt naked in public.

Go figure.


----------



## metomeya (May 29, 2013)

You all know you want to be this guy  :yes

How to Beat Social Anxiety


----------



## Itta (Dec 4, 2013)

To sleep under the palm tree in the park
To attend to some concert with my best friends
To travel somewhere with my best friend
To learn some programming to create an Android app. xD


----------



## cesarfrom1992 (Nov 16, 2012)

When driving on a highway I've always wanted to like just go-off road and drive through fields in my blazer, It's gotta be fun!


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Running around the block naked. I seriously considered doing it the other night :um


----------



## LetsBeReal (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm seeing a naked pattern here


----------



## summersuxx (Dec 8, 2013)

Be a stripper, be in a movie or play (not an extra, but be in a starring or supporting role), visit someplace beautiful like Ireland, drive my Jeep over a rocky field. Just a few lol


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Get hyped up about a ridiculous conspiracy theory.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

• Go to Hooters and order milk. (Thank you, Michael Scott)

• Get change from a stripper in a VIP room.

• Wear Michigan, Michigan State, and Ohio State apparel all at once (a guaranteed death sentence here).


----------



## Vanderfee (Aug 12, 2013)

Hmm I guess do one of those public things like joining a flash mob or two. They're quite fun to watch, so why not?


----------



## LoveMissesG (Dec 21, 2011)

Swim naked 

Get screwed in the woods, up against a tree.

Travel the world! No $$ limit


----------



## metomeya (May 29, 2013)

Oh my gosh. I hear so many stories about girls doing it in the wood.

Why do all the girls have this fantasy?

Guys pay attention. If you can convince a girl to hike with you in the wood, you are guaranteed to get some. Well almost guaranteed.


----------



## LoveMissesG (Dec 21, 2011)

metomeya said:


> oh my gosh. I hear so many stories about girls doing it in the wood.
> 
> Why do all the girls have this fantasy?
> 
> Guys pay attention. If you can convince a girl to hike with you in the wood, you are guaranteed to get some. Well almost guaranteed.


lmao (;


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

failoutboy said:


> Cross the street without looking!


That's way too crazy. I'm getting chills thinking about it.


----------



## metomeya (May 29, 2013)

cosmicslop said:


> That's way too crazy. I'm getting chills thinking about it.


I used to close my eyes for a few seconds on the highway.

Guess I had a death wish or something. 

But considering I might kill someone else I stopped.


----------



## LoveMissesG (Dec 21, 2011)

metomeya said:


> I used to close my eyes for a few seconds on the highway.
> 
> Guess I had a death wish or something.
> 
> But considering I might kill someone else I stopped.


Shxt , I hope you don't live in my state LOLOL


----------



## TheAzn (Jan 13, 2012)

This is probably quite modest: go to a strip club:boogie


----------



## Mittens76 (Feb 12, 2014)

Scuba dive alone and see an Angler fish. Eh they are so ugly but beautiful at the same time. Just thinking about it makes my heart race. :]


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

orgy
Do some MDMA or some other type of drug and wonder in a forest and have a party there. Like that one MGMT video.
Road trip across the Country/ plane trip across the world
flash someone
manipulate a guy out of his money, which means being a stripper sounds appealing to me


----------



## metomeya (May 29, 2013)

meganmila said:


> orgy
> Do some MDMA or some other type of drug and wonder in a forest and have a party there. Like that one MGMT video.
> Road trip across the Country/ plane trip across the world
> flash someone
> manipulate a guy out of his money, which means being a stripper sounds appealing to me


Man, are all girls this sexually repressed or are the shy ones the ones with the perverted thoughts?

Now I'm just thinking about all those quiet, good girls in my past and what they've done... :um


----------



## metomeya (May 29, 2013)

Mittens76 said:


> Scuba dive alone and see an Angler fish. Eh they are so ugly but beautiful at the same time. Just thinking about it makes my heart race. :]


Had to google the fish.










Freaky but cool.

Now please don't say you want to see when you are scuba diving naked. :b


----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)

Sing in a doo-*** group or a barbershop quartet. Yes, yes, yes. :mushy
Just singing with a group of people would be fun in general. If only I liked people, could sing, and wasn't shy, I'd totally sing my heart out.

I'd settle for playing instruments in a group, too. But again, skill and ability to interact with humans is necessary. 

Also, I'd really like to go swing dancing!


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Well one of my gfs & I walked into a strip bar once. It was a little overwhelming but the atmosphere was very relaxed, surprisingly. I guess the people were frequent visitors. I felt sorry for one of the girls dancing, she had a bit of weight on her and no one was paying much attention. Then a more attractive girl jumped on and had everyone throwing $$$$

Also a few years ago, a friend dared me to jump onto some random posh car. I did and the owner ran out of a bar shouting for the cops. We ran for our lives and didn't stop til we got back to her flat lol.


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

1) Bike all the way from Dumaguete to Siaton. It's a 45 minutes to an hour drive by car or bus.

2) If ever I'll have a girlfriend, I want us to go to a secluded beach and have a pleasant "picnic" there. *wink *wink

3) Travel around the country like traveller in fairy tale books i.e. not stay in a hotel or anywhere formal. Know the locals, their ways of life, learn the dialects, etc!


----------



## hippomeow (Jul 28, 2013)

Drive a boat really fast from the water onto land. 

Ride a hippopotamus. 

Put too much laundry powder in the washing machine and have a house full of bubbles. 

Jump off a mountain wearing one of those gliding suit thingies. 

Run out of a lecture hall screaming. 

Pretend Im a professor and walk into a class and try to teach them crap. 

Acquire a sugar daddy.


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

White water rafting

Deep sea fishing

African safari


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Buy a sailing boat and F off 

I will one day when I can afford it .


----------



## Fixfounded1994 (Feb 19, 2012)

- Start a Glee club with people who are really interested in singing. Singing is something I'm really passionate about. Tbh, it's one of the few things I am passionate about. 

- Start up a youtube channel about anything and everything and reach 500k subscribers

- Drop 20 pounds <-- I've been trying to do this for about 4 years now :lol


I know these don't sound as crazy as some others, but for me, these goals are something far from reaching T__T


----------



## metomeya (May 29, 2013)

```

```



failoutboy said:


> Not brush my teeth for a whole year!


I did that! It gave me mouth cancer. :afr


----------



## metomeya (May 29, 2013)

Nothing? I thought this thread would keep going a little longer.


----------



## Schwenger (Mar 18, 2014)

- I want my Halloween costume to be a Tinder profile made from cardboard
- Drive across the country and visit every province that my great country has to offer (I have only been in 4/10 so far)
- Take a guitar from a pretentious guy practicing with it and smashing it over his head.


----------



## loaner (Apr 15, 2014)

Go on a road trip in a camper van with a really cute girl and find new beaches every day


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Noodling for catfish or snapping turtles
Urban explore a huge abandoned building
Catch a venomous snake 
Scuba dive
Hike the Appalachian Trail
Travel to another continent
Do a carving of epic proportions
Collect wild edibles(have only dabbled in this) 

Not sure what else. Crazy enough of a list anyway


----------



## AndreaXo (Mar 22, 2014)

I want to go skydiving. learn how to surf and snowboard. go out in public and just randomly start dancing lol


----------



## rambo (Nov 14, 2010)

Go to the club and dance.
Skydiving
Bungee Jump


----------



## metomeya (May 29, 2013)

Boat around the ocean completely naked. And have some girls with me of course.


----------



## Greenleaf62 (Aug 1, 2013)

I've always thought that hang gliding looks fun...which is weird because I'm scared of heights.


----------

